
God Or Science? - nreece
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/12/081215121559.htm
======
ars
"But if they are both ultimate explanations, at some point they have to
conflict with each another because they can't possibly both explain
everything."

I quite disagree. It's quite possible for there to be two ways something can
happen. And just because only one did happen doesn't mean the other can't.

And on top of that this study didn't seem to study much of anything. You could
have chosen any two concepts and done this and gotten much the same results.

